# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Mac OS

## Ivizil

Ну, что? Есть  у нас в городе Маководы .. ? Может кто-то хочет попробовать?! Тогда милости прошу в эту ветку.. Как говориться расскажу и покажу.. Занимаюсь этим уже года 2..  Сразу говорю, что бы не задавали эти глупые вопросы мол зачем это надо..  Попробуйте и сами всё поймете =)  Как семерка , только круче =)

----------


## vova230

А где проги взять для мака?

----------


## Sanych

В чём основное отличие от ХР. Как с программами и совместимостью игр и приложений???

----------


## Vanya

ойёй. хочу ппц как эту ос...осталось только 5 млн насобирать на бук 
ибо нормальная МАК ОС ставится только на компы от apple. ставить хакинтош смысла не вижу

----------


## Ivizil

Программы нужно искать специально для мас.   У меня есть все самое необходимое..  Microsoft Office 2008 for Mac  , полный Аддобовский пакет.. и куча мелких программ.. если что-то конкретное , то в интернете полно .. 

В чем отличие от ХР.. Безумно красиво и удобно.. Все сделано по-человечески..  2-х ядерный комп ( 2 Гг) + 2Гб оперативки.. на таком компе запустилось и одновремеено работало 40 программ  и воспроизводилось сразу 11 видеороликов.. При этом все довольно таки шустро работало ( ну конечно немного подтормажевало , но совсем немного)   Я на 7-ке еле-еле запустил 15 программ и притом она настолько тормазила, что я закрывал их минут 10.. правда у меня только 1 ГБ оперативки.. =( Но я уверен будь их хоть 4 Гб то ничего бы особо не изменилось =) 

Игры не совместимы.. но можно легко поставить виртуалку и легко играть

_Ivizil добавил 17.11.2009 в 22:24_



> ойёй. хочу ппц как эту ос...осталось только 5 млн насобирать на бук 
> ибо нормальная МАК ОС ставится только на компы от apple. ставить хакинтош смысла не вижу


Мой хак работал только впуть.. и притом работало все! Включался 30 сек и вырубался за 4.. =)

----------


## Vanya

погоди, так у тебя именно хакинтош? можно огласить версию хака и конф компа?

----------


## Ivizil

Да у меня был..  А стоял 10.5.3 XxX  Атлон 64 3000+  Мать Гигабайт ( Нфорс4) Видео 6600 (128 Мб) 1 Гб оперативки  Ноя сейчас сменил конфиг.. И на матринке MSI не хочет ставиться

----------


## Vanya

пробовал сегодня вот это -> SnowOSX_Universal_10.6(421)_v3.4
пробовал на Интел ставить. просто поглазеть, и подумать стоит ли покупать оригинал...но то-ли с приводом что то, то ли записал плохо, вобщем пока результата нет =\

----------


## Ivizil

> пробовал сегодня вот это -> SnowOSX_Universal_10.6(421)_v3.4
> пробовал на Интел ставить. просто поглазеть, и подумать стоит ли покупать оригинал...но то-ли с приводом что то, то ли записал плохо, вобщем пока результата нет =\


А в чем собственно проблема? В каком месте стопротиться..?

----------


## Vanya

каждый раз в разных местах.. то в самом начале, то перед окном выбора языка, то вообще выбивает какое то окно с текстом про перезагрузку (на 4х языках, что там точно написано - хз)

----------


## Ivizil

> то вообще выбивает какое то окно с текстом про перезагрузку (на 4х языках, что там точно написано - хз)


загрузись с параметром -V

----------


## Banderlogen

А как с программированием в Mac OS дело обстоит?

----------


## Vanya

эм..сёня смарел на русских сайтах, но не подробно, т.к. этим не интересуюсь..вродь с программированием там всё в норме

----------


## Ivizil

> А как с программированием в Mac OS дело обстоит?


А что конкретно интересует?

----------


## Banderlogen

> А что конкретно интересует?


Наличие разнообразных сред разработки под разные языки программирования, библиотек визуальных компонент. В таком духе.

----------


## Ivizil

> Наличие разнообразных сред разработки под разные языки программирования, библиотек визуальных компонент. В таком духе.


Уверен что можно, может не совсем такими программами ктороые используются в Винде.

----------


## GrodnoBlr

Необходима консультация по установке Mac OS X лицензии на PC. С вас -подбор железа PC на основе intelCore 7i для socket 1366 и установка на него (работоспособность -ваша ответственность), с меня оплата лицензии. Оплата договорная

----------


## GrodnoBlr

*Ivizil*, Необходима консультация по установке Mac OS X лицензии на PC. С вас -подбор железа PC на основе intelCore 7i для socket 1366 и установка на него (работоспособность -ваша ответственность), с меня оплата лицензии. Оплата договорная

----------


## BAHEK

Здравствуйте.

Подскажите, можно ли установить вот этот образ - http://nulled.org/software/82975-mac-osx-lion-for-all-computers-including-intel-amd-ss2-ss3-1074-v3-byniresh.html на ноут cо следующей комплектацией: http://market.yandex.by/model-spec.xml?modelid=6473462&hid=91013

----------

